# Tivo 4K streaming remote freeze when using voice command.



## Aj Stream (Mar 2, 2021)

My remote started to freeze when try to use voice google command or youtube voice search.
the indicator (yellow) light does not turn on when pushing any button after it freezes.
I have to take the batteries out and put them back in.
I even updated the firmware yesterday but still the same.
Any help would be appreciated


----------



## 241705 (Mar 9, 2010)

Are the batteries in the remote still good? I experienced similar behavior with the remote - a fresh set of batteries took care of the problem.


----------



## Aj Stream (Mar 2, 2021)

blackngold75 said:


> Are the batteries in the remote still good? I experienced similar behavior with the remote - a fresh set of batteries took care of the problem.


Thank you very much BlacknGold75, 
That was it, I changed the batteries, now it is working. 
I guess Voice command takes a lot of battery power at once.


----------

